# Pages not Fully Loading - Help



## Zagut (Jun 3, 2012)

Thanks to whoever has responded here. But I seem to have a problem with this site. I do not get the threads to download. The first page of this thread stops at post 8 and the second stops at post 17. This happens on many threads I visit here. Maybe it's my crappy dial up but this site is the only one it seems to happen to me on. I'm use to slow but this is a first for me.


----------



## GLC (Jun 3, 2012)

Do you have any ad-blocking turned on, either in your browser preferences or as a browser add-on? That has been known to cause problems like that in the past with vBulletin. I thought it might be a possibility, because you're seeing it in multiple threads and because it would be a reasonable thing to do with slow service.


----------



## lyndalou (Jun 4, 2012)

Can you get DSL hooked up? It has really helped me get faster results.


----------



## FrankZ (Jun 4, 2012)

This is usually a cache issue with your browser.  

Clear the cache and let us know if you still have the problem.


----------



## CWS4322 (Jun 4, 2012)

I was having the same problem last week. I have high speed Internet so it wasn't a bandwidth issue. I cleared my cache and the problem went away.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Jun 5, 2012)

I am now having same problem as CWS ... 

We have tablets, netbk and laptop plus my desktop at office --- I do not know where the problem is coming from. It seems to be more active on the word game threads verses the cooking threads.

Have nice Tuesday, Ciao. 
Margi.


----------



## Caslon (Jun 5, 2012)

I have Kaspersky Anti-Virus and have benefited from uninstalling it and re-installing it.

Some sites pages like Drudge Report and others would take forever to load. Not only that, but my entire system became slowed.  I would go to open my C:\ folder and it would stall for 3 or 4 seconds.

I unistalled and reinstalled my anti-virus program and this cleared everything up.


----------



## didiod (Jun 6, 2012)

I have experienced the same problem today. Pages have to be refreshed a few times before they load properly.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Jun 6, 2012)

Wednesday 14.30 Hours Madrid Capital Time

All seems to be Okay at the moment.

Have nice afternoon,
Ciao.

Margi.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Jun 6, 2012)

*Forum Word Games: Overloaded 2.000 Threads Plus*

Buonasera, 15.00 Hours Wednesday Madrid Time 

I believe that the problem I am having specifically is in ref to the forum word games  ... 

Very slow screen return ... And it takes over 5 mins. to receive the post I had made ... 

I have not really had probs with the recipe areas ...

Ciao. 
Margi.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Jun 6, 2012)

Two of my Word Game Posts are duplicated because, the screen is so slow at the moment, it took over 10 mins. to return the screen to the blogger ...

Thus, it is not my fault, that the posts were duplicated. I thought that the technical aspect hadn´t functioned ...

Sorry,
Ciao. Margi.


----------



## didiod (Jun 6, 2012)

Margi Cintrano said:


> Wednesday 14.30 Hours Madrid Capital Time
> 
> All seems to be Okay at the moment.
> 
> ...



Yep, all seems OK now. 

Thanks, you have a great afternoon too.


----------



## FrankZ (Jun 6, 2012)

Did you clear your browser cache?

Also I found the telecoms in Spain to be less than impressive.  Ok, I found them horrible.

A slow or congested connection has the potential to corrupt your cache which can cause problems to occur after the congestion has passed.  Clearing your cache clears out any corrupted data and helps bring things back to speed.


----------



## Zagut (Jun 17, 2012)

Thanks for trying to help folks.
I'm sure it's just that I have a crappy dial up connection and an old box. I'm sure I'll live. 
I've cleared the cache. Used Firefox and IE. It's a hit and miss thing. Some threads load all the way and some stop short. It seems to work better sometimes if I'm not logged in. But even then it does it.
I'll figure out how to work around it. But it can be frustrating at times. The slow I'm used to it's the being cut off before it's finished that makes ya


----------

